# I am in need of help identifying this (Hiawatha) bike



## abqpropguy (Aug 17, 2014)

Just picked this up last week at a yard sale.....I have been searching all weekend trying to identify it......I am actually starting to think it is not even a Hiawatha as I can't find anything close to it!

It's a skip tooth too.....I thought skip tooths were on earlier bikes.....


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 18, 2014)

Sure looks like a 60's AMF built bike. Chain ring is probably not original to the bike as well as a few other pieces could also be add ons.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks very similar to a Roadmaster Jet Pilot. Search Google images and you'll see. My guess is not all the parts are original.


----------



## abqpropguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Sure looks like a 60's AMF built bike. Chain ring is probably not original to the bike as well as a few other pieces could also be add ons.




I so agree.......Just seems like a bunch of odd pieces......but still cool looking!


----------



## abqpropguy (Aug 18, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> Looks very similar to a Roadmaster Jet Pilot. Search Google images and you'll see. My guess is not all the parts are original.




Very similar!!! Thanks so much guys for the advice!!!!


----------



## ratina (Aug 19, 2014)

It's weird because it has a CWC style serial number. These usually have the serial number on the rear dropout.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2014)

*Very much a mystery bike.*

Skiptooth sprocket on a what looks to be like a middleweight bike and the strange serial number location. Very strange.


----------

